# Factory or Aftermarket Spray on Bedliner?



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

Ford is introducing their own Factory Spray on Bedliner in 2009 in limited quantities in the Super Duty. Would you rather have a factory installed product or a product from an aftermarket company like Line-X, Rhino, etc..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I know that if you buy a truck they send it out for spraying anyway. Just more profit for them now.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is an article so you can get the pros and cons for both sides of the argument.
http://www.pickuptruck.com/html/news/ford/superduty/liner/page1.html


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

I have had both Line-x and Rhino liner applied to my trucks, the Rhino hands down is a better product it has held up better for me and was applied much thicker. Perhaps our local Line-x dealer is making substandard applications but much happier with the Rhino.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have Line-X on mine.
I don't think you would want it any thicker.
It is 5yrs old and it still looks good no sun fading, chipping or pealing.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

I foregot to mention its on a dodge, I need all the ballest I can Get.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd go for factory, provided it's as good as the Rhino I had put into mine. I figure, why not do whatever you can to avoid product failure or damage when you KNOW it's destined for that with the first load of gravel, the first time a spreader goes in it, running your snowmobile into the bed, etc? Anything that makes truck delivery a little more convenient, because we all know how aggravating it is to coordinate the drop offs, pick ups, and working without a truck for that day it's in for spraying.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

The most you would be without your truck would be one day. Most people have them installed before they ever take delivery. So I am not sure if downtime is really a big factor. 

Now finding someone to repair your bedliner in your Super Duty at the dealership will most definitely be a problem. They will more than likely take it to someone in the aftermarket industry to have it fixed. The Nissan spray on bedliners are fixed by Line-X dealers because the dealers aren't set up to repair them. Plust the factory warranty from Ford probably won't cover damaged caused by everyday use. And it's only going to be a three year warranty where the aftermarkets are lifetime.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Aftermarket for sure! Like you said Scott, warranty repairs are much easier done through a local bed liner dealer rather then trying to go through a car dealer who will then have to send the truck to whoever put the factory bedliner on for them. 

By the way, I vote Line-X over anything else, but that could be 'cause I've had Line-Xing on two seperate trucks I've owned and I could not complain; holds up extremely well, and doesn't fade like some other liners. Also the texture is extremely "grippy", unlike some Rhino liners I've seen that are relatively smooth thus allowing your load to slide around...


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

I would say aftermarket for a bedliner, most likely be cheaper.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Line-x is the #1 bed liner on the market, WAY better then Rhino liner.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Lynden-Jeff;530494 said:


> Line-x is the #1 bed liner on the market, WAY better then Rhino liner.


Why? you're obviously entitled to an opinion, but it's the same as me making a blanket statement that GM is best & not giving an explanation


----------



## jschro (Apr 7, 2008)

I have seen the Nissan factory spray, and you can see through it, so thin..They use a PPG product, and the guy I talked to said it turned white on him within the year and the dealer sent it out to the Ultimate Xtreme Lining to have it resprayed. I do not know what product Ford is going to use, but the aftermarket sprays depending on the applicator, for I have seen some ugly Rhinos done, gloppy and runny. The Xtreme liner really looks great, and I would have my truck done with that product. The dealers will not be able to repair the liner if Ford does them, and the warranty will not, I feel, will be the same as the lifetime aftermarket gives.


----------

